

The Width of Men’s Ties and Waste in IT - Hume62
http://www.ciopedia.com/u/31

======
Mz
"Those with enough patience and a large closet can rest easy knowing that
everything they have ever purchased will be in style again, if they wait long
enough (well maybe not that particular tie.) Of course, this is style
obsolescence, a variant of planned obsolescence, and its a big driver of
product sales in our culture."

I am humorously reminded of a passage in "How to Survive Without a Salary"
where Charles Long talks about wearing the same wool winter coat for many
years. Every few years, he would get complimented on his wonderful coat. On
the years in between, he was plied with lots of sympathy and hot coffee. :)

Not exactly IT related. Though I guess I do know some IT types who are
generally resistant to the "ooh, shiny" phenomenon and stick with stuff that
works reliably, if that makes sense. I suppose both things require the type of
personality that cares less about public opinion/trends than functionality.

------
skwiddor
Only if you buy into it.

We were on Windows 2000 until this year finally moving to XP for multi-media
compatibilty (specifically Flash) reasons.

I've been around since dos3.3, looking forward to upgrades went out of the
window a long time ago :)

The only interesting hardware innovation in recent times has been an interest
in reduced power consumption / back to passive cooling.

Then again, I'm a guy with a 486 upgraded to P54C with 32Mb RAM as my email
server.

